# almost 4 weeks postpartum bleeding -- normal?



## knowerofnada

Has anyone else continued to bleed at 4 weeks postpartum? It is not at all heavy, but at times is a bright pink/red (indicating fresh blood?). Just reassure me this is normal. I am in no mood to call or make a visit to my OB. I can't stand dealing with them.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I bled after my dd for 3 months and there was nothing wrong with me







: I even went in and had my lining checked for infection. Unless more is going on than just the bleeding I would think it was normal for you. I know many have long times of bleeding post partum.

It might be a indictaion that you should be taking it a bit more easy if you try and do to much it can cause you to keep bleeding or make it worse.


----------



## allgirls

lurking here but thought I could reassure you...with all four of mine I had bleeding for 4-6 weeks postpartum...it was scantier as time went on.

An increase in bleeding usually means you are doing too much.

I also found that I would bleed a litte during breastfeeding but I am sure that had to do with slight uterine contractions as well..I could feel them with my last 2 babies but not with my first 2.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom

I bleed only 2 weeks with my first 2. This time I bleed 6 weeks and then spotted for another 4 weeks. There is a huge range of 'normal'
Take care of your self eat/sleep well and enjoy your little one this will all fly by sooooooo fast.


----------



## acp

I bled for about 4 weeks pp. My midwife told me to expect bleeding for up to 6 weeks, and sometimes it can go longer. Her general rule of thumb was that if I started excercising - taking a long walk, etc - and experienced an increase in the level of bleeding, to back off a bit until it went back down, and not to do any really heavy exercise until it had stopped completely. I think as long as it's starting to become less over time, it's totally normal.


----------



## kconterio

i'm almost 4 weeks postpartum and while i'm down to a very thin regular pad, i'm still bleeding. my midwife told me up to 6 weeks is very normal. i find it is heavier when i poo but, maybe that's just the time of day? who knows. i sure would like it to stop, i'm so done with pads.


----------



## LilMomma83

8-9wks here...off and on...heavier and lighter. (and then I got one month of no bleeding before AF came back - oh well!!!!)


----------



## askew

I bled for 6 weeks, it would taper off and then come back bright red for a day sometimes. I was home and not doing much of anything either. Then I stopped for 3 weeks, and started with AF again!


----------



## danotoyou2

About 6 weeks with both of mine. Freaked me out the first time, because I kept reading that it's only supposed to last a week or so, then turn pink and finally go away (after a couple weeks!). Then I do more research and talk to more women, and it seems that 4-6 weeks is about average.

Just be cautious of a big change in the bleeding. It could be a sign that something is wrong. And watch that it doesn't have a foul odor (other than bloody odor), which could be a sign of infection.

It also might stop for a day or two, only to come back for another week. I did that a few times with this one. I kept thinking it was over, only to have it come back again.


----------



## Stayseeliz

I'm almost 6 weeks out and still bleeding a bit. I went for my 6 week pp visit yesterday and they said it's totally normal!


----------



## jazzybaby9

I bled for 6 wks, so there is nothing wrong!


----------



## almadianna

i bled for around 6 weeks, nothing was wrong. i am just a bleeder.


----------



## Flower of Bliss

Nothing to worry about







I bleed for about 4 weeks and spotted for another couple. If you're passing clots bigger than a quarter or the bleeding is increasing (though a stop start sort of spotting is pretty normal) than you're "doing too much"


----------



## knowerofnada

Thanks SO much for the reassurance, everyone!


----------



## Danielle13

8w pp and still bleeding here


----------



## twogreencars

I did all 3 times. I agree w/ previous poster - take it easy!

I think it was a reminder to me I needed to slow down - I'd just given birth, for goodness sake!


----------



## ShyDaisi

I bled for 9 weeks, got 9 weeks off, and then got AF







: That just doesn't seem fair (EBF, too!!)!!


----------



## elisheva

I had renewed bleeding 4 wks pp and the midwife told me to take it easy. The bleeding tapered off and then showed up again at 8 wks pp.... and then again at 12 wks pp... I couldn't believe it. We nursed full-time and have a family bed - I literally nurse all night! Oh well.


----------



## Roche

Totally normal.

with all 3 I bled for up to 8/9 weeks, and the last couple of weeks were on/off.

If you are heamorrhaging (spelling anyone?) It is a lot more like a heavy dark red period than pinkish/brownish post partum bleeding


----------

